# 10 Watt 10,000 K plant question



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I decided to redecorate the 5 gallon hex for my male betta. I then bought a Coralife 10 watt 10,000k that was designed for plant and coral (only one I could find). What plant could I keep in here that would thrive from the light? I was thinking of chain sword, java fern, and java moss. Any other plant that wouldn't mind the light?


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

the 10,000k bulb is good for plants. When it comes to smaller tanks the WPG rule gets a little wierd. Even though you have 2 WPG the distance from light to substrate plays a role. Out of the plants u mentioned the chain sword needs the most light. Another option may be some anubias nana petite. It stays really small and wont mind the lower light. I dont own a small tank like that, so maybe a small tank owner can chime in here.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

What is WPG (I'm assuming its ___ per ___)? The substrate that I'm currently using is gravel. The tank can be viewed at: http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?showtopic=84441. I'm too lazy to post any more pictures but you get the idea.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

WPG is watts per gallon


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

WPG is watts per gallon. If you have Wal*marts where you live, they have are some similar bulbs to the one you have that are 6500 K and just under $5.00. I think you'll find that those bulbs work pretty well. I put one in a 5 gallon that used to keep a betta at work, and plants grew very well. I think the plants that you mentioned would be fine to use -- you can probably try some Crypts such as Wendtii as well, my particular favorite is Wendtii Bronze.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Watt Per Gallon. I second the recommendation on anubias nana. Very hardy and low maintenance.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I have two Walmart on the same street very near my house but the problem is I didn't have a ride today and I went to a LFS with a friend of mine and decided to just buy the bulb right then and there. (so many and-s in one sentence)


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have a 5g with a Wal Mart 6700K bulb. So far I have grown Hornwort, Water sprite, Dwarf Sag, Java Moss, Taiwan Moss, Anubias nana, Narrow Leaf Java Fern, Cryptocoryne lutea and Pearlweed in the tank. Stargrass grew in the tank also but was very thin and leggy so I removed it. The Pearlweed gets pretty leggy too so it may not be a good idea unless you can put it right under the light.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I've read somewhere that 10k would be too much for plants. Is this true? The bulb is: 50/50™ is perfect for fresh and saltwater aquariums (50% 10,000K Daylight and 50% Actinic 03 blue)


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

from what I have read plants cant use the actinic spectrum and will only lead to algae. Everyone I know says dont use it.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Uh-oh, I didn't know that. Would I still be able to grow java moss and java fern with this light?


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I have never personally used that light but like I said from others I have heard to not use it. Maybe someone with better exp in that area can chime in.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh well it's my bad then. Since i lost the petco receipt, i'll just wait a year or so till the bulb expire and buy the Colormax instead. Let's hope at least one of the plant thrives (i'm hoping the java moss). Thanks for your help guys


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I think you'll have to just try it and see. Per my understanding, plants can use the blue light, but not very efficiently. The 10K they can use just fine. You might be able to grow some java moss and java fern -- just give it a try and report back!


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Alrighty, as soon as I see some improvement in the java moss I'll 'report' back. BTW, about 13 hours of light isn't too much is it?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'd keep it 11 or 12 hours if possible


----------

